# Cobalt update and seeking insight



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

What you have looks to me like a pure bred Austrailian shepherd. Blue Merle is the coat color and pattern. Not ti say there can't be something else in there, but sure looks pure to me! What I would like to ask is, does the dog hear okay? Sometimes dogs with two blue eyes are deaf. I am used to seeing Aussies with odd-eyes. Sorry I don't have any advice, maybe really good nutrition will eventually help.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

He may very well be full blood. Definitely a Blue Merle. He is thicker than a typical Aussie and has a broader head and face plus the fact that both eyes are solid blue was a signal to both our vet and us that there may be a possible Husky or Malamute in there. We thought his ears would stand up by the way he looked several weeks ago but they have laid down now.

He hears normally as far as we can tell. He responds to sound so I think he is good there.

And we are working on nutrition too. Vet said his coat is very dry but thinks that is because he was so so malnourished early on. He was dropped off at a terrible shelter.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

You may want to look into a holistic vet, I know natural approaches are particularly good with respiratory and skin issues


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Tuco said:


> You may want to look into a holistic vet, I know natural approaches are particularly good with respiratory and skin issues
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Any thing you can think of off the top of your head?


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Depends on the particular respiratory issue. I know that so many meds can be really hard on a young puppy's system. I know a raw diet is usually particularly good results for skin issues and often helps with other health problems.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Refined and processed foods aren't great for weakened immune systems


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Food Allergy*

Good morning, 

The issues that you are having sound very familiar to ours related to food allergies. After many timely/costly food trials, we decided on Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet (L.I.D.) with one novel protein and one novel carbohydrate. It has worked miracles for my Papillon and Golden. We began with Potato/Duck, as it received the best reviews, and are now able to switch flavors, including venison/sweet potato and lamb/brown rice. The NB cleared up skin issues and tummy/bowel issues. :wave: Vicki


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Eh he is not eating like usual...I think Clavamox has some side effects of appetite loss.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

He is adorable!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I think so too  Thanks!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I haven't logged on here in a while but thought I'd let those following this post know that sweet Cobalt passed away a few months ago from neurological effects of the Distemper. Miss him all the time. Thanks to everyone who checked up on us through out the last 2 years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read Cobalt passed away, I know how hard it is.
My thoughts are with you.


----------

